# Good VW OEM Trans oil, need your recommendations



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

It's a rabbit gti 020 4K trans with a Quaife LSD in it. I currently have Redline MT-90, but I'm gonna change it and wanna I try a different fluid. What do you recommend for VW/Audi OEM fluid? A part number would help too because I know there are so many different ones. I'm looking for one with synthetic fluid unless you say it's bad for the diff, which I don't think because I've had the fluid in my car for a little over a year now. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I am also interested in changing my transmission oil. I need to find someone who sells some of 75w90 gl5 manual trans fluid(p/n LM2048) I heard good things about this gear oil and have had good experience with all their other oils. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*gl5*

the gl-5 is not recomended for transmissions, it's not good for the syncros. gl-4 is hard to find but the right stuff.


----------

